# SCMR Needs a Home Visit



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Do any of you live in the Kingston New York area? SCMR (Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue) needs a home visit done in that area. PM me if you can help. Thx everyone.


----------

